# Osprey: Viper 4/7 ... Raptor 6



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been a Camelbak guy in the past but not real happy with my latest Mule. Osprey paks seem to get good reviews so I thought about giving them a shot for next purchase. I'm looking to pick up a smaller & lighter pak to use during weekly fun rides and xc racing. So far have it narrowed down to the models below ... anyone have experience and feedback with any of these (good or bad)? Even general feedback on Osprey paks would be welcome!

Viper 4
Viper 7
Raptor 6


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

You didn't say what you don't like about your Camelbak Mule, so how do you expect to get meaningful opinions about an alternative?


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

fsrxc said:


> You didn't say what you don't like about your Camelbak Mule, so how do you expect to get meaningful opinions about an alternative?


#1 complaint with my new Mule is hose routing. It exits the bladder pocket from the top/center of pak so it can be run to the left or right. The problem is less than adequate routing/guides on the shoulder straps, so the hose chafes against the back/side of my neck. On longer rides this can be very annoying ... especially in hot/humid weather. Only other complaint would be no convenient pockets on the shoulder straps and everything has to be accessed from the back .... so anytime you need something, phone, iPod, tools, etc, you have to remove the pak.

That said I'm more interested in other's opinions of the Osprey models I mentioned that what other's think of Camelbak.


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

*Love my Osprey Viper 10*

I bought the Osprey Viper 10 at REI over the last Labor Day sale and I love it. The back is comfortable and seems to vent well, has decent storage capacity and some nice features. The helmet lid lock and the magnetic strap for the mouthpiece are extremely useful. Also the bladder it comes with is very nice. Seems a bit more rigid but it is easier to fill up and slid into the pack.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

Former Camel user, I recently bought the Osprey Raptor 6. Great design, details & quality. Comfortable & stays exactly where I want on my back. It's perfect for me (2-3 hour rides, occasional race). Filled with 2 liters, it still holds a 29er tube, tools, pump, clif bar, sunglasses with room for a hat or gloves. I can't imagine a better small pack. Posted a review here: Osprey Packs Raptor 6 Water Carrier Reviews


----------

